# Confused



## Yvonne hopkins (Aug 15, 2018)

No this is not my real name


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, it's not your real name.

What's up?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread should have just been a reply on her other thread "Re: Hi I'm yvonne", where she was asked if that is her real name. I think this is now a second thread with the same title "Confused". This one should be deleted, or just moved into the other one (Re: Hi I'm yvonne).


----------

